
Designers: Make it Memorable - naish
http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/1652-designers-make-it-memorable
======
kailashbadu
The post merely regurgitates what has been repeated to the point of being
clichéd. The goal of an ideal web design should be to put your message across
instead of trying to inspire the awe of the visitors. The later experience is
fleeting and serves little to the bottom line of your business.

